# hello from the gulf



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Well so far everything has went great on our vaca. Trip was smooth with dogs. Naturally they have no idea i brought finn and as far as they know i have one dog here. Leila is having some pottying probs going to the balcony doors thinking its gonna take her to the yard to potty and by the time i get on the elevator and down to the ground she usually has had an accident 
She just wont use the pads anymore she'd rather go on the floor. 
Finn is having a ball barking at the strange dog in the mirror on the closet doors hahaha. He is such a goofball. 
Weather is great and eating breakfast on the balcony over the beautiful gulf of mexico is beyond wonderful 
I dont ever want to go back . 
We are so glad the dogs are with us, they make it even more fun. 
FInn has been sleeping with my daughter and I the last couple nights and he's so sweet and good and cuddly to sleep with i love it. My boys have wanted to sleep in the huge king bed with dad so my daughter and i have been bunking together haha.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Sounds great ,so glad you're having a great time.Enjoy


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Sounds wonderful, I'm sure you'll continue to have a great time!! Dogs always make anything better.


----------



## tonya_bella (Mar 30, 2011)

ahh sounds wonderfull,have a lovely time!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

glad you are having a nice time enjoy x


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

sounds great! happy to hear you are having a great vacation 
would Leila go on a peepad if it's on the balcony? (just a thought...)


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Glad the trip down went smoothly and that you are all having fun!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

so glad everyone is having fun! enjoy the time off.... you deserve it!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Sounds like so much fun.... Yes, everything is more fun with doggies around!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I've seen a few other chis going out to potty with their owners lol.
The condo has a wrap around balcony that is really nice and the dogs are getting a real kick out of going out there. I wonder what goes through their minds when we're holding them out there and all they see is the great big gulf of mexico. hahaha
They REALLY seemed to enjoy the ride down here in their "Snoozer" car seat. So glad I got the med. sized one for them. It has made it so much more enjoyable having my furbabies along with us.  I can tell hubby is enjoying having them along too although he'd probably never admit it. LOL


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

That is so nice. I but your dogs are living in up. Change of scenery is wonderful.


----------



## Clementine (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm so glad you brought Finn! They must be loving it all together with you and your family


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

Sounds like a wonderful time! We're planning a car vaca for the spring - too far to take the RV


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

So glad you're having a GREAT time!! But, all of us here, who aren't as lucky as you are waiting to see pictures of the pups on their nice vacation! (But only when you're done basking in the sun!!) :laughing8:


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Where on the gulf did you go? I love the Gulf. We came back from an RV camping trip back in June in Orlando & Fort Myers. If I didn't have to come back to TN, I wouldn't! lol I'm so glad you got to bring your fur babies! Makes the trip that much more special. Don't worry about the potty issues; they're just a little confused. We'll gotta pack up myself to go camping on the lake.


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

So nice to hear youre having fun! We are thinking of taking coco next year


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Yes Rachel i will post some pics.  
Lisa we are in gulf shores alabama. MY favoritest place


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm glad you are having a good time  
We will be taking Daisy for her first ever holiday in november - it'll only be for a weekend but still, I'm already looking forward to it and looking at harnesses for the trip! Lol. We were going to just smuggle her into the hotel room, but have since found out that they allow dogs :foxes_207:


----------

